# Body Shops - Reading, Berks Area



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend me a body shop in the Reading area, need a wing painted on my daily and I'm fussy!

:wave:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Not Reading, but Nickg123 on here swears by Headly Bodyshop in Newbury, the wheels of his I've seen done look good


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks. Anyone else? Just need a wing doing and it's silver and need a good colour match.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah, go and see Frazer at Headley and get him to do it - I'm sure you won't be disappointed!

Call his Mob if you want to discuss (tell him Nick from Q recommended you) - See what he says.

Tel 07880 725 346


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

OK, sent them an email. Thanks guys.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

organisys said:


> OK, sent them an email. Thanks guys.


No worries, but you may find it better to call and speak to Frazer directly - He usually answers that Mobile number I gave you - Let him know you were recommended and I'm sure he will look after you.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Again not Reading but the guy who is doing my 205 is very very good...PM me if you want his number he is based in Aldershot


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Not too far away are Fastlane near Ascot, I've used them a number of times for my ex employers fleet, top class.

http://www.fastlanepab.co.uk/fastlane-repair-centres/ascot-body-shop-berkshire


----------



## David.A (Feb 14, 2012)

Peter Johnson 07722 855 844 His website is www.revive-uk.com and he will come to you


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

David.A said:


> Peter Johnson 07722 855 844 His website is www.revive-uk.com and he will come to you


I wouldn't have a whole wing painted by a smart repair outfit!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## David.A (Feb 14, 2012)

nick_mcuk said:


> I wouldn't have a whole wing painted by a smart repair outfit!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Each to their own. I would agree is most cases due to the dust risk but revive really are at the top of their field when it comes to the equipment they use and ability to keep the repairs clean.

If a small piece of dust does somehow land on the lacquer, a good technician will just de nib it out anyway. What I wouldn't do is have the side of a car sprayed outside but a wing will be fine :thumb:


----------



## KugaStu (Nov 18, 2009)

I have used Pingewood Coach Works on the Youngs Industrial Estate at Aldermaston, had a small scrap on O/S front wing, and the repair is unnoticable.

Unit 29/Youngs Industrial Estate
Paices Hill
Reading

RG7 4PW

Phone: 0118-981 7591


----------



## integrale (Apr 16, 2010)

Modern Paint & Autobody

Unit 14 
Grange Lane 
Beenham Industrial Estate
Aldermaston
Berkshire
RG7 5PP

http://www.modernpaint.co.uk/


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys, settled on a guy called Derek Landowski, who is based in a village outside of Reading, one man band and a classics restoration specialist.
should do a good job, car goes in later this month.


----------



## simjk (Feb 19, 2012)

Try http://www.specialisedpaintwork.com/
They are behind the Porsche head office in Calcot and do lots of specialist work.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

simjk said:


> Try http://www.specialisedpaintwork.com/
> They are behind the Porsche head office in Calcot and do lots of specialist work.


These guys look interesting, thanks.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

OK Pleased to report the quality of work is very good for the price I paid!


----------

